

Hilarious NoSQL Parody Video [YouTube] - zeit_geist
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fXc-QDJBXpw

======
rogerbinns
Strange definition of "funny"! Who are these "normal people" that are being
talked about? Does anyone decide whether or not to use craigslist based on
their database? "Users" are mentioned, but of course the users of databases
are actually developers, not the actual end users of whatever the developers
are making.

It is reasonable to believe that not all developers are idiots. Developers
have to make choices all the time and databases are just another choice. If
they make a bad choice for their use case then they suffer the consequences.

Yet another "I did A because of B & C and all people who make different
choices must be wrong".

